# How long after the third shot...



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

How Long after the third shot do we need to wait to take our 14 week old Spoo out of the house?

We are feeling a bit of cabin fever... He needs more activity and so do I!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I took mine out after the second shot. I couldn't stand it anymore, but I didn't take her around other dogs until the series was done. Take your pup out. Keep him from sniffing dog poop and don't take him to the dog park until after the fourth parvo.

There is a balance between socialization and safety. Socialization is really important. You can also take him in the car with you. If you know that you have friends with vaccinated pooches, you can take him to visit them. I took my pup to the groomers after the third vaccine, too.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

In Canada they only get three Parvo shots -- one at 2 months, 3 months and 4 months. I would wait a week or so after the third shot before you take the dog out on the sidewalks etc. 

You don't need to keep a dog confined to the house. You can let him run outside in your garden, assuming you have one. The only reason why a dog couldn't go in your own yard would be, as happened to me, if you have had a puppy with Parvo on your property. Then I, personally, would wait a couple of years before I would be totally convinced that it was safe to let a puppy that hadn't had all its Parvo shots to be outside there.

Its not only that pets you visit have been vaccinated, its not safe to walk a puppy that has not had its full Parvo shots to walk where ANY dog could have walked. My son's puppy and its littermate both got Parvo from walking them for two minutes in a store parking lot when they picked the puppies up from the breeder's vehicle.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, we have a fourth parvo (but only three of the others).


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Ruff had his third (and final) injection on Friday. Today he has been on the beach. It seems to vary, here they said we could go out after the third injection. We went to the beach as it gets washed twice a day! It may make no difference of course, but it made me feel better! Ruff is pooped and fast asleep right now.

Things are looking up now we can get out. I think many puppy problems are caused by lack of exercise, particularly if you don't have a large yard. We have a small yard and twenty miles of sandy beach. Now we are out on the beach, and Ruff had an off lead run (I was scared but hubby said he could catch him! We left a trailing light house lead though. Actually he just ran in circles around us) he is calmer than I have ever known him. I plan a minimum of 2 runs on the beach a day from here on out.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yay, Katie! I bet that's all that boy needs is exercise. You are lucky to have so much space to take him.


----------

